# mod_rewrite oder mod_proxy?



## AlexD1979 (27. März 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bin unschlüssig, welches Modul hier zum Einsatz kommen soll, folgendes Szenario:
Ich habe einen Webserver, der hört per Vhost auf Port 80 auf http://app.server.local/app für interne Aufrufe aus unserem Netzwerk alles ok. Nun habe ich aber vor, den Server extern erreichbar zu machen, aktuell muss ich https://support.domain.tld/app/ eingeben, damit ich auf meiner App rauskomme.
Folgende Fragen ergeben sich nun:
1. Kann ich es erreichen, dass ein Aufruf https://support.domain.tld automatisch auf https://support.domain.tld/app/ umgeschrieben wird bzw weitergeleitet wird? Wenn ja, wie, bitte ein kurzes Beispiel nennen.
2. Die interne App ist "hart" kodiert auf die interne Domain und daher kommt immer eine Warnung, dass der Aufruf mit der SSL Domain nicht der voreingestellten entspricht. Ist es möglich, den Aufruf https://support.domain.tld/app/ umzuleiten auf http://app.server.local/app/ so transparent, dass die App das nicht mitbekommt und keinen Fehler auswirft?

Ich habe in der SuFu bisher nur den halbwegs passenden Artikel gefunden, bin aber nicht sicher, ob das mein Problem beschreibt : http://www.tutorials.de/hosting-web...eiben-weiterleiten.html?highlight=mod_rewrite


----------

